
Video Shows Ukrainian Airliner Being Hit over Iran NYT - ycombonator
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/09/video/iran-plane-missile.html
======
kkotak
I continue to be amazed by how much of the life/world is captured on mobile
phone cameras and satellites nowadays. Someone pointing their camera towards
the plane just when the missile hits it is astounding!

~~~
andreasley
Some reports suggested that two missiles were launched. It's possible that the
person noticed the first one or was otherwise made aware of the launch, and
therefore started filming.

But yeah, if anything out of the ordinary happens today, it's very likely that
it's being captured.

------
moneywoes
Realistically, will anything happen?

